# hair hair every where!



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

I have been brushing Brutus since he was about 3 month old. He never had a lot of hair but I was preparing him for when it came time to start brushing his coat. I bought the furminator this weekend after using it I had filled up a whole little plastic bag with dog hair. I know that GSD shed a lot that is why I started to prepared him early. But is there an easy way to remove all of this hair. I swear I filled up my vacuum with dog hair and it is every where. I have to make sure I keep a lint roller in my purse in case I missed a spot before I leave. How often should I brush him? Do coats shed like this all year long or is this an every once in a while thing? Please don't judge I am new to the whole GS thing.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDs shed all year but they normally shed pretty heavily spring and fall seasons. Ideally you should brush them 2-3 times a week if you want to get as much loose hair as possible before it falls. beyond that, brush thoroughly before a bath and brush again after. Dont use the furminator too much. It has been known to damage the coat.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have 3 tools in my box for grooming I brush every weekend, along with cutting nails and wiping ears out.

Yesterday my boy got wet throughout the day so I brushed him because he needed it. So sometimes he's brushed more.

-rake brush
-slicker brush
-loop brush (blade)

I also think a healthy diet cuts back on the shedding.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

When does the "blowing coat" season stop, and they're back to "normal" shedding?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Another option is get them use to being vacuumed. 

Just by goofing off, I found out Woolf will tolerate the vacuum. Funny thing is, it's the shop vac, not the regular inside vacuum lol. So now he gets vacuumed once or twice a week, depending the season, brushed the rest of it. Hair still flies right now with coat blowing, but nothing like it has been in the past.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Mine usually blow coat in the early winter - about a month after Christmas. Big chunks of poof will start sticking out of them, and this lasts for about a week or two. They shed all year, though. 

I was going crazy, vacuuming every other day (just couldn't bring myself to do it every dad, lol!), but then we bought a Neato when it was on sale on Woot - BEST. INVENTION. EVER. A robot that vacuums for me! Now I pull out the dyson once a week for a manual vacuum. I am way less stressed out about my house now because keeping the floating fur to a minimum also keeps the dust down, and the whole place is just cleaner. Can you tell I'm in love with this thing? 

GSDs will shed, and brushing helps, but living with the fur is just part of having them.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Twyla said:


> Another option is get them use to being vacuumed.
> 
> Just by goofing off, I found out Woolf will tolerate the vacuum. Funny thing is, it's the shop vac, not the regular inside vacuum lol. So now he gets vacuumed once or twice a week, depending the season, brushed the rest of it. Hair still flies right now with coat blowing, but nothing like it has been in the past.


I do this too - both dogs will let me use the wand with the brush on it. Seems to help, but I only do it in the winter when I don't want to spend lots of time outside brushing them. When I brush them in the house I leave the vacuum running and let it suck up each brushload of fur.


----------



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

Minnieski said:


> Mine usually blow coat in the early winter - about a month after Christmas. Big chunks of poof will start sticking out of them, and this lasts for about a week or two. They shed all year, though.
> 
> I was going crazy, vacuuming every other day (just couldn't bring myself to do it every dad, lol!), but then we bought a Neato when it was on sale on Woot - BEST. INVENTION. EVER. A robot that vacuums for me! Now I pull out the dyson once a week for a manual vacuum. I am way less stressed out about my house now because keeping the floating fur to a minimum also keeps the dust down, and the whole place is just cleaner. Can you tell I'm in love with this thing?
> 
> GSDs will shed, and brushing helps, but living with the fur is just part of having them.



Oh trust me I have looked into buying one lol


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

So the Neato really works? I wondered about it... Hmm, might have to look into that . thanks


----------



## vivree (May 19, 2012)

I think I will definitely be buying a Neato after seeing this post, Jara sheds like it's her job. The floor is basically carpeted with her fur within a day during shedding season.


----------

